# TBH 1 month inspection pictures



## baleksivich (Sep 4, 2014)

It has been a month or so since I started this new TBH. I decided to take some video of my hive inspection and grabbed some screenshots of some of the comb. Currently have 13 bars with large comb drawn out.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Nice! I love top bars!


----------

